# Nochmal: Erfahrungen mit "Miracle Bait"



## Steckerlfisch (7. Oktober 2002)

Da sich beim Brandungsangeln-Forum niemand interessiert gezeigt hat, versuche ich es nochmal hier:

Hallo, Boardies! 
Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit &quot;Miracle Bait&quot;&quot;miracle bait&quot; , das Thomas Kubiak aus Hamburg vertreibt, mitteilen? 

Dieser Leckerbissen in Dosen fürs Meeresangeln in 5 Geschmackssorten mit 80% Naturköderanteil scheint so die Lösung zu sein für alle &quot;Nicht-Plümper&quot;.

Der Steckerlfisch :a aus Dachau


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2002)

7 Teuro für son Glas is aber auch happig, kriegt man ne Menge Würmer für (auch wenn man sie nicht selbst plümpert).
Und was heißt 80 % Naturköderköderanteil??
Was ist der Rest von 20%?
Klärschlamm?
Eisenspäne?
Sägemehl??
Würmer oder Fischfetzen funzen, da brauch ich keine seltsamen Neuentwicklungen, von denen keiner weiß was wirklich drin ist(nachher noch Fischmehl von den Gammelfischhern die uns das Meer leermachen!).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
Kennen tu ich das Zeugs nicht. Ausprobieren würde ich es aber gerne mal. Mal sehen ob mein Händler so was besorgen kann.


----------



## Hummer (7. Oktober 2002)

Ich werd´s mal antesten. Wie oft ist es schon passiert, daß die bestellten Wattwürmer nicht geliefert wurden  oder das sie nicht mehr ganz frisch waren. Falls das Zeug was taugt, hätte man eine Alternative.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Angelheini (7. Oktober 2002)

Aaah, Ralf, bringst Du mir denn mal so ne Packung mit ?
Ich teste mit ...
 :g 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Hummer (7. Oktober 2002)

Knurri und ich reisen bereits am Donnerstag in Neuhaus an. Vielleicht gehen wir ja schon an diesem Abend ein wenig angeln - dann werd ich´s erproben.

Welche Geschmacksrichtung möchtest Du denn, Angelheini?

Knoblauch-Hering-Nuss?  :q :q  :q 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Angelheini (7. Oktober 2002)

Danke Hummer,

ich nehme natürlich alle 5 Geschmacksrichtungen, wenn schon denn schon. Wenn es Dir möglich ist, das zu besorgen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Schade, dass es das nicht in &quot;Pfirsich Maracuja&quot; gibt, das könnte ich mir sooo gut vorstellen 

Wie hält das Zeugs eigentlich am Haken, brauche ich da eine spezielle Methode???


Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2002)

Wahrscheinlich muß man das am Haar anbieten. Dazu ein elektrischer Bißanzieger, macht dann abends auch an der See ne schöne Stimmung, wenns überall piepst :q


----------



## Angelheini (8. Oktober 2002)

Ach Du lieber Himmel,
brauche ich dann jetzt auch noch Affenkletterer, Abhakmatte und Carp-Chair und den ganzen Kram?  :q


----------



## Steckerlfisch (8. Oktober 2002)

moin,moin!
Aus Euren Kommentaren lese ich, dass Miracle Bait uns wohl zu einer 2-Klassen Gesellschaft gemacht hat. Die einen machen sich nen Scherz draus (hab´ich am Anfang auch gemacht), die anderen denken ans gesparte Geld, wenn man einen fängigen Wattwurmköder hat, den man eben NICHT AM GLEICHEN (oder nächsten) ANGELTAG NOCH WEGSCHMEISSEN MUSS,WEIL ER STINKT UND TOT IST.

Erst sollte man es testen, bevor man es gleich ablehnt.
Ich werde aber auch weiterhin nicht auf Wattis verzichten!

Der Steckerlfisch :a aus Dachau


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2002)

Spaß mach ich mir keinen draus, aber man muß auch ehrlich sein: Watti, Ringelwurm oder Fetzen sind die Köder die funtkionieren. Alternativen, die ja immer wieder auf den Markt geworfen werden,haben bisher nie die Versprechungen, die in der Werbung gemacht wurden, gehalten. Man braucht da nur an die getrockneten oder eingesalzenen Würmer zu denken, die ja auch bei &quot;gleicher Fängigkeit&quot; verhindern helfen sollten, daß man am Ende des Angeltages Würmer zum Fische füttern verwenden muß oder die den Anglern ermöglichen sollen, ohne Würmer zu buddeln oder zu kaufen ans Wasser zu ziehen.
Solche Alternativköder haben ja auch immer (den einen oder anderen) Fisch gefangen, kamen aber (bisher) nie an die Fängigkeit der &quot;normalen&quot; Naturköder ran. 
Was mich eben auch sehr stutzig macht, sind die Werbeaussagen &quot;zu 80% Naturköder&quot;. Bleibt ein Rest von 20%, bei dem man nicht weiß was es ist. Man weiß ja nicht einmal was diese 80% Naturköder sind. 
Ich bin einfach dagegen, alles Neue gedankenlos einzusetzen (wobei ich dies niemand unterstelle!).
Ich wüßte als Anlger aber schon gerne, ob diese 80% Naturköder dann aus Fängen von Gammelkuttern stammen, die das Meer leerfischen und den Fischen die wir fangen wollen die Futtergrundlage entziehen.
Und bevor der Anbieter / Hersteller dieser Produkte das nicht zufriedenstellend klären kann, sind mir Wattis, Ringler, Muscheln, Garnelen oder Fetzen einfach lieber.
Denn was nützt der tollste neue Köder, wenn zu dessen Herstellung die Grundlagen des Meeresangelns vernichtet werden??


----------



## Mohrchen (8. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,
was mich ja am Meisten interessieren würde ist, wie lange das Zeug haltbar ist, wenn das Glas erst mal geöffnet ist?
Nicht das es so ist wie bei den Lachseiern, die nach einem Monat schon sauer sind!  :v 
Gruß aus Sachsen-Anhalt
Mohrchen


----------



## Angelheini (8. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe mich auch nicht darüber lustig gemacht,
denn ich werde es testen, bevor ich ein endgültiges Urteil
darüber abgeben werde.
Die Frage mit der Befestigung am Haken für das Brandungsangeln war durchaus ernst gemeint.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. Oktober 2002)

Ich gehöre auch zu denen die alles mal irgendwie ausprobieren, muss aber auch Thomas9904 recht geben.
Denn wenn die Grundlage Naturköder ist sollte man wirklich wissen was das ist. Denn auch ich kann mir vorstellen das es die Fische sind die nicht verkauft werden können weil sie zu klein oder aber schon zu lange auf Eis liegen, um so noch Profit daraus zu schlagen was sonst in die Mülle landet.

Und zum Thema befestigen kann ich mich auch nur Thomas9904 wieder anschliessen, denn so wie es in der Dose aussieht sind es kugeln die man dann am Haar befestigt, es sei denn die sind so weich und gummiartig das man sie direkt auf dem haken aufzieht.
Was ist dann aber mit dem auswerfen, die Bremsen doch dann und kann mir auch vorstellen das wenn sie weich sind bevor sie auf oder im Wasser landen wechgeflogen sind, denn bei gewaltwürfen und die sind oft in der Brandung gefordert fliegt mir auch schon der eine oder andere Watti wech.

Na Egal werde ja dann hier wohl mal ein Bericht lesen, oder mir das zeugs auch zu legen um es mal zu Testen.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (8. Oktober 2002)

@all
Also, ich werde mir mal die 5 Geschmackssorten, die ich als Probe bekommen werde, genauer ansehen. 

Auch, dass die Wattwurm-Pellets farbig sind, zeigt, dass da nicht nur Natur drin ist. 
Aber wenn mind. 80 % Naturköderanteil drauf steht, dann heisst das, das mind. 80 % Hering, Tobis, Wattis, Seeringler (was war nochmal das 5-te?) drin sind. 
Sicher, der Rest kann Fischmehl sein, aber was wird denn aus dem Gammelfisch in DK sonst gemacht??? Hühner- und Schweinefutter! Oder Lachsfutter für Norge!
@mohrchen
Auch wenn es nach dem Öffnen nur einen Monat haltbar wäre,... Man hätte da doch, sollte man einen Monat anner Küste angeln, ganz schön viele weggeschmissene Wattis gespart, oder?

Über Konsistenz, Hakenhaltbarkeit, Auflösen im Wasser etc. werde ich nach dem ausprobieren genauer was schreiben. Sollte ich denn überhaupt am komm. WE oder nächste Woche bei dem Sturm zum angeln kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es grüsst der Steckerlfisch :a aus Dachau


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (8. Oktober 2002)

*Samstag*

So da ich mich ja schön zurückgehalten habe... darf ich nun.
Ich finde auch, bevor man etwas sagt sollte man es testen.
Und das werden wir dann mal auch machen....


----------



## Angelheini (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von FFT_Webmaster _
> Ich finde auch, bevor man etwas sagt sollte man es testen.
> Und das werden wir dann mal auch machen....


Richtig Marco,
sollte das Zeugs rechtzeitig da sein, werden wir es auf jeden Fall bei den Berliner Brandungstagen (leider hat sich ja aus dem Board keiner dafür interessiert  :c ) testen und dann unsere Erfahrungen hier mitteilen. Ich bin schon echt gespannt. Über die Befestigung muß ich mir ja dann scheinbar doch noch eigene Gedanken machen, da ich mir die Haarmethode bei Gewaltwürfen auch ziemlich schwierig vorstellen, aber schaun ma mal.
Und was so alles drin ist??? Na ja ...

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Grabst1 (9. Oktober 2002)

Ich kann nur gutes berichten   :m 

Ich war letztes Wochenende an der Ostsee mit einigen Kollegen. Hier haben ich die neuen Miracle Bait ( Wattwurm Krabbe ) getestet.

Habe das als Kombi mit Watties gefischt und was soll ich sagen, die andern haben lange Nase gemacht. Ihr solltet das mal ausprobieren bevor dir klug schnackt.
Es hält prima am Haken , ist lange haltbar und überhaupt es fängt Fische.

Gruß 

#:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2002)

Falls Du mich meinst: Sorry, wollte nicht klug schnacken, sondern einfach ein paar Fragen aufwerfen.

1.: Was ist wirklich drin in dem Zeug??
2.: Wie ist es am Haken am besten zu befestigen?
3.: Wie lange ist es bei geöffneter Dose haltbar?
4.: Ist es wirklich fängig als Köder?? (Du hast es ja praktisch als zusätzlichen Lockstoff benutzt, mag sein daß es da funktioniert. Aber da krieg ich fürs gleiche Geld einen Liter Veterinärlebertran, der funzt auch und hält länger vor). 

Hast Dus auch mal mit dem Zeug als Soloköder probiert?
Wäre schön auf diese Fragen Antworten zu bekommen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Oktober 2002)

@ So nun habe ich grad eben mit mein Angelprofi gesprochen über die Pellets, also funzen sollen die wollte auch gleich bestellen problem ist, sind erst ab ende Okt lieferbar zumindest bei meinem Profi :q .

Und noch was wer meint das man diese im Wettkampf benutzen darf( Brandungsangeln zB. Schurcup oder ähnlich ) der Irrt sie sind verboten.

Bestellt habe ich, nun lass ich mich überraschen wann sie da sind damit ich dann auch Testen kann.


----------



## Grabst1 (9. Oktober 2002)

Nein Du warst nicht gemeint, aber leider gibt es immer Selbst-Darsteller die neue Artikel ins lächerliche ziehen
wollen.

Zu Deinen Fragen:
 :g Die Bait riechen lange , halten gut am Haken und der   Rest ist Erfahrungssache.

 :g Halten sollen sie recht lange , das werden wir sehen
ob sie Hart werden oder Schimmeln ???, ich glaub nicht 

 :g Als Soloköder hatte ich sie nur kurz eingesetzt weil ich das Gefühl hatte das der Hakenschenkel zu lang war.


     :s    :s     :s    :s    :s    :s    :s    :s   

Mein erster Endruck ist sehr positiv 

Gruß


----------



## Angelheini (9. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Grabst1 _
> Nein Du warst nicht gemeint, aber leider gibt es immer Selbst-Darsteller die neue Artikel ins lächerliche ziehen
> wollen.


Nun gut, dann kann ja nur ich gemeint sein.
Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Board, Grabst1.
Du hast Dich heute erst angemeldet, woher kennst Du eigentlich diese Selbstdarsteller hier im Board, die neue Artikel immer ins Lächerliche ziehen müssen.
Wahrscheinlich wurde dabei aber überlesen, dass ich diesen
Köder mit Sicherheit testen und dann erst beurteilen werde.
Wie wird er denn nun am Haken befestigt, Haarmethode, oder aufgezogen?
Wieviele braucht man für eine solche Bestückung.
Dazu hat sich immer noch niemand so richtig geäußert, Du auch nicht.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Grabst1 (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo
nun habe ich ein bißchen mehr Zeit.

Die Beschaffenheit des Bait:
Kleines Tönnchen mit Gitterüberzug was sich vorsichtig gut verarbeiten läst. Aber Vorsicht, beim festen Kneten bröselt
es. Hat nicht die Kneteigenschaften wie Forelli-Teig (Bäh)
Schwimmt nicht.  
Ist eine prima Ergänzung zum Watti oder.... weil lange haltbar, und immer verfügbar. Wer kennt das nicht das nicht, es beißt und die Watti oder oder sind alle.

Soloköderung
Also ich habe einen Bait auf einen 1/0 VMC Baitholder
aufgezogen , ihn vorsichtig zu einer Wurst gerollt und festgedrückt. Hält gut.

Kombi / Watti
Watti mit und ohne Nadel aufgezogen ( wie bevorzugt )
Das Bait in den Hakenbogen geschoben, leicht geformt. Fertig 

Bei 1/0 oder besser 2/0 benötig man einen Bait. Bei größeren
würde ich 2 nehmen.

Erworben hatte ich es in Hamburg bei www.ThomasKubiak.de

Gruß
stefan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2002)

Na Klasse da kommen ja die Infos auf die alle warten. Danke Grabst. Das Zeug ist es wohl wirklich wert mal ausprobiert zu werden. Ich werde mal meinen Händler fragen ob er da auch ran kommt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Angelheini (9. Oktober 2002)

Danke Grabst1,
das sind genau die Infos, die mich interessierten.   
Und außerdem sind wir ja wohl nun scheinbar wieder auf dem Level der Diskussion, der zum eigentlichen Thema passt.  :m 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Steckerlfisch (9. Oktober 2002)

Prima! 
Alles wieder auf normalen Level, und nun werden wir alle diesen neuen Köder testen. 
Zuguterletzt wird er zumindest als Ersatz in jedem Meeresanglerkoffer zu finden sein, dass ist meine Meinung. 

Auf zum Testen!

Der Steckerlfisch :a aus Dachau


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Oktober 2002)

Bei Ebay bieten einige dafür bis zu *10,81 €* für so ein Glas mit Seeringelwurm! Echt verrückt. Werde mir das Doch lieber direkt bei Kubiak besorgen!


----------



## Hummer (14. Oktober 2002)

Heute sind die Miracle Baits angekommen.
Sehen lustig aus.
Glitzern Kupfer, silber, rot, lila, grün je nach Geschmacksrichtung.

Schmecken aber nicht. Habe mal Wattwurm probiert. :v 

Konsistenz wie zu weiches Kaugummi mit Sand drin.

Sie riechen nicht sonderlich stark, zwischen Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Hering und Tobse riechen etwas stärker - ziemlich fischig.

Bin gespannt. In drei Wochen teste ich Wattwurm.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Oktober 2002)

Oh mann Ralf. Du sollst das Zeugs doch nicht selber futtern. #d


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Oktober 2002)

@ Hummer
Du sollst die nicht essen!!! Sind für die Fische da!
Wieder so ein Angler , der seine Köder selbst futtert!#d  Dachte immer das gibt es nur in der Karpfenscene!  ;+ 
Die futtern auch ihre Bollies. Die Auswirkungen konnte ich selbst hier im  im Board schon sehen! Muß mal Tonsil auf das Thema ansprechen ! :m 



> Bin gespannt. In drei Wochen teste ich Wattwurm.


Aber nicht selber essen. Nur an den Haken und Fische damit fangen! :q


----------



## Angelheini (15. Oktober 2002)

Super Ralf,
laß aber bitte noch ein paar übrig, damit wir hinterher auch einen Testbericht schreiben können.   
Falls Du wirklich noch mehr Hunger hast, kannst Du mich auch gern anrufen, ich bringe Dir dann Dein Abendbrot vorbei  :q 
Mann, bin ich schon gespannt auf die Dinger.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Andreas Michael (15. Oktober 2002)

@ Hummer

So ist das richtig, selbst probieren wenns schmeckt fängt es auch fische :q  :q  nur Wattwurm und seeringel hätte ich nich probiert, ich glaube da hätte ich  :v 

@ Belly den du meinst ist bestimmt Tinsen oder?????????


----------



## Hummer (15. Oktober 2002)

Ich werd mal Chippog fragen, wie man die Dinger am besten zubereiten könnte - in Knoblauchöl vielleicht? mit Käse überbacken... :q  :q  :q 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Oktober 2002)

oh , dat kann auch sein. Ich meinte jedenfalls unseren Bolliefütterer beim Aalangeln! Warst Du nicht auch dabei? Welche Geschmacksrichtung war das noch mal? ;+  Ansonsten entschuldige ich mich schon mal bei Tonsil für den abartigen unglaublichen Vorwurf des Bolliefütterndenmonsters! :m  :z


----------



## Andreas Michael (15. Oktober 2002)

@ Belly

Stimmt das war Tonsil und ich das waren auch meine Bolies nur mal so anmerk und die waren nicht eckelhaft sondern haben nach Karamell geschmeckt nur die waren schon zu trocken.

Sorry !!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Oktober 2002)

Eben habe ich das Päckchen von thomas kubiak.de bekommen. Habe die Firma angeschrieben, ob ich nicht eine kostenlose Probe von Miracle Bait bekommen könnte mit dem Hinweis, das ich einen Testbericht hier ins AB stellen würde. Habe zwei Gläser je 50g bekommen in den Geschmackrichtungen : Seeringelwurm(farbe Lila mit Glitzer) und Hering(Farbe silber mit Glitzer).
Die Farbe sieht etwas merkwürdig aus und die Dinger stinken ganz schön. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch Fische fangen. Echt super Service von der Firma! :m Den Testbericht werde ich Mitte bis Ende November hier veröffentlichen!

Andreas Michael kommst Du zum Vorkosten.   Sind auch schön handlich die Dinger! Sehen aus wie die Maschmellows zum Forellenangeln!


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. Oktober 2002)

Sooooo nun habe ich sie auch und werde sie am We aufm Kutter testen.

Ach eine sache noch, wie ich so bei meinem Profi war, kam ein Forellenangler rein und fragte gezielt nach Krabbe und Hering ich fragte natürlich ihn gleich aus, nach seinem reden und auch wie er es gesagt hat kann ich mir vorstellen das es wahr ist was er sagte.
Also er war an einem riesen goßen Angelpuff 80.000qm groß also er hatte spirolino drauf und als köder diese Krabben pellets seine nachbarn nur mit den üblichen teich und er hatte am Mittag 13 forellen und seine nachbarn 1 oder keine.
Werde also das nächste mal beim forellenangeln die auch mal Testen so das war&acute;s erstmal.


----------



## Angelheini (29. Oktober 2002)

So, ich habe sie nun mal am vergangenen Wochenende in der Brandung an einem der beiden Tage ausprobiert.
Schade nur, dass ich es nur am ersten Tag gemacht habe, bei Rückenwind und ablaufendem Wasser, kaum Fisch also. Ich hatte auf die Pellets 2 Bisse, die ich leider nicht haken konnte, ich vermute mal, dass das kleine Flundern waren.
Ansonsten lassen sie sich sehr gut verarbeiten, ich habe sie einfach zum Schluß, nachdem ich die Wattis auf die Schnur gezogen hatte, um den Hakenschenkel geformt und dabei die Hakenspitze rausgucken lassen. Das Zeug hält wirklich gut am Haken, hält Gewaltwürfe sehr gut aus und war nach dem Einholen der Angel immer noch am Haken.
Es lohnen sich also weitere Tests.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2002)

Na das höhrt sich ja immer besser an mit diesen Pellets. Ich denke ich werde mir auch einmal so was bestellen, welche Sorten hast du denn probiert Heini?


----------



## Angelheini (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich hatte Wattwurm und Sandaal probiert, leider kann ich ja nun nicht sagen, ob die Fische gut drauf beißen, weil ja kaum welche da waren (27 Anglerinnen und Angler = 12 maßige Fische). Aber Bericht folgt ja noch.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Steckerlfisch (30. Oktober 2002)

*Zu wenig Fisch, um was über Miracle Bait zu sagen!*

Hallo, Boardies!
Auch ich war beim Kutterangeln vom 13.-20.10. Zuerst 4 Tage vor Rostock mit der Gode Michel, und anschliessend mit der James Cook von Burgstaaken nach Roedby, Langeland und Tonne 5. Ich habe immer wieder mal die &quot;Miracles&quot; neben dem Pilken ausprobiert, aber bei so wenig Fisch sowohl vor Rostock als auch um Fehmarn kann man wirklich nichts genaues sagen. Vielleicht halten die Pellet ja ein halbes Jahr bis ich wieder an die Küste fahre. 
Hätte mir gerne mehr Fisch zum Testen gewünscht! Nur eine Handvoll Dorsche pro Kutter!
Ach ja, auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn: Meins war 80 cm lang, etwa 12 Pfd. schwer, gefangen vor Grossenbrode auf der James Cook. War wohl ein Einzelgänger in der Ostsee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die 2001-2002er Dorschjahrgänge jedenfalls sind wohl zwei Spitzenjahrgänge, so wie man das hier im Board hört. Auch wir haben hauptsächlich, ja fast ausschliesslich lütte Dinger gefangen, ich musste viel Überzeugungsarbeit bei meinen Mitanglern leisten, die Fische NICHT umzubringen. &quot;Der stirbt doch sowieso&quot;, war die Antwort. War froh, als dann doch die Mehrzahl wieder im Wasser landeten.
Also, die Hauptsache sowohl vor Rostock als auch vor Langeland und Tonne 5 waren Dorsche zwischen 20 und 30 cm. Ich finde aber auch das Mass von 35 cm ein Witz!!!!!! Ab und zu auch mal ein masiger, soll man den mitnehmen, wenn er denn 36 cm hat?????

Vor Rostock sind wir bei fehlendem Dorsch dann übergegangen, die Heringe besser in Augenschein zu nehmen. In MAKRELENGRÖSSE!!!!!
Und dann 3-4 davon an der Angel, da brauche ich wirklich keine Dorsche mehr! Und lecker Hering ist auch was Feines!

Also, bin mal gespannt auf den ersten richtig erfolgreichen Test der &quot;Miracles&quot;, der hier im Board veröffentlicht wird.

Es grüsst der Steckerlfisch :a aus Dachau


----------



## MichaelB (30. Oktober 2002)

Moin,

also ich hab die Dinger letzten Freitag das erste Mal beim &quot;Profi&quot; von Andreas_M gesehen und auch da kam jemand und fragte ob er denn den Geschmackstyp Krabbe auf Forelle nehmen kann. Sieht schon seltsam aus das Zeugs, ich werde es aber wohl auch mal ausprobieren, vielleicht mal auf Butt oder so, Versuch macht kluch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mohrchen (6. November 2002)

Hallo Leute
habt Ihr eine Ahnung, von welchem Hersteller der &quot;Miracle Bait&quot; ist?
Danke Mohrchen


----------



## Steckerlfisch (6. November 2002)

*RE:Hersteller Miracle Bait*

@Mohrchen
Als Hersteller ist eine Firma aus Hvide Sande in Dänemark angegeben. Weiss den Namen nicht genau, muss nochmal nachsehen. Aber nix mit &quot;Neuheit aus den U.S.A.&quot;!!! , wie sie uns weissmachen wollten auf der Homepage.
Gruss :a Der Steckerlfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2002)

Vielleicht machen dies ja in Lizenz???


----------



## Mohrchen (7. November 2002)

Hallo Miracle Bait Tester, 
bitte her mit den positiven Testergebnissen, sonst bestellt mein Fachhändler das Zeug nicht für mich!
Mohrchen


----------



## Hummer (7. November 2002)

Leider kann ich mit keinem Testberichten dienen, da ich krankheitshalber an den Berliner Brandungstagen nicht  teilnehmen konnte.

Der Hersteller heißt:

Kott
Nörregade 2
DK-6960 Hvide Sande

Petri! 

Hummer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2002)

@Mohrchen
Ansonsten bestell Sie Dir per Internet von www.thomaskubiak.de :m 

Kosten 6,95 € die Dose. Sind 50g drin! :r  Bin noch am Testen. Testbericht erfolgt nächste Woche!


----------



## belle-hro (24. November 2002)

Moin Boardies.

Kann Euch von zwei Angeltagen berichten, wo ich Miracle Bait getestet habe. Bei unserem Vereins-Brandungsangeln und beim Jugend-Molenangeln des Vereins.
Vorläufiges Ergebnis:
Schlecht ist gar kein Ausdruck!! Alle Köder waren erfolgreich(Hering,Wattwurm,Seeringel) und nicht einen Biss auf dat neue Zeug.
Die Montagen der beiden Ruten waren ebenso identisch, wie die Wurfweite.
Werde auch weiterhin dem &quot;Gummi&quot; ne Chance geben(muss das ja wenigstens leer machen :q , aber ne Alternative scheint es wohl nicht zu sein.


----------



## Steckerlfisch (28. November 2002)

*Test Miracle Bait*

Endlich!
Endlich mal einer, der unter den gleichen Bedingungen das Zeug getestet hat. Ich hatte bei meinen &quot;Versuchen&quot;, das Zeug an den Fisch zu bringen, auch meine Schwierigkeiten.
Trotzdem, es müssten noch mehr Leute ihre &quot;Testergebnisse&quot; mal ins Netz stellen!!!!

Gruss
Der Steckerlfisch :a aus Dachau

Uhhhhuuuu.... soweit weg vonner Küste :c


----------



## MichaelB (28. November 2002)

Moin,

einmal probiert ( &quot;Krabbe&quot; ) im Hafen auf Flundern, war aber eine Nullnummer, also auch auf Watti nix gefangen.
Erstes Fazit: das Zeugs stinkt und wird im Wasser schnell ätzend schleimig  :v  trotzdem werde ich es übermorgen ein weiteres Mal auf Flundern ausprobieren und berichten (falls es was zu berichten gibt )

Gruß
Michael


----------



## shogun (9. Dezember 2002)

@all
habe ja nun ne menge über das zeug gelesen,aber so richtig positive ergebnisse scheint es dann doch nicht zu geben(noch nicht).wäre schon schön wenn mal berichte über fangerfolge mit dem zeug reinkämen.mein dealer hat das zeug nämlich noch nicht.also männer immer rein mit den ergebnissen.
gruß shogun :z


----------



## belle-hro (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin Boardies  :s 

Hab grad mit dem Dealer gesprochen, der mir dat Zeuch vertickert hat.
Er hat wohl mit dem Lieferanten in Dänemark gesprochen, weil er sich nochmal informieren wollte. Einige seiner Kunden (einschl. meinereiner) hatten nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Miracle gemacht.

Des Rätsels Lösung scheint die Zusammensetzung zu sein! Die ist nämlich auf Ölbasis!! Na klingelst? Ölhaltige Substanzen lösen sich bei kaltem Wasser schlechter und bei wärmeren Wasser sehr gut.
Mal schnell in den  :b Kalender geguckt und.... Herbst/Winter!! Und da hat man bekannter Maßen keine Badetemperaturen  #t 
Fazit:
Sollte die Info stimmen, kannste das Zeug von Mai bis September einsetzen. Nur wer geht da schon Brandungsangeln? Jedenfalls nicht so oft und überwiegend nicht auf Dorsch und Platte, sondern wohl eher auf Aal.

Gruß

Belle  #h


----------



## Zunami (14. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe die Pellets(Geschmacksrichtung Wattwurm) vor 3 Wochen das erste mal benutzt.Habe mit 2 Ruten gefischt,
eine Rute mit einzelhaken und Wattwurm,die zweite mit 
2 Haken.Auf dem Paternostervorfach hatte ich einen Haken
mit 2 Wattwürmern und einen mit Wattwurmpellets beködert.
Habe die Dinger einfach auf den Haken gesteckt,hielten
auch mehrere Würfe bombensicher.Die Farbe hatte sich nach
ca.20min. erledigt.Das teil sah dann aus wie&acute;n ausgelutschter Kaugummi.Von 11 maßigen Fischen ging
aber kein einziger auf den Kaugummi.Werde es aber
trotzdem noch mal damit versuchen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Dezember 2002)

Werde das Zeug das zweite mal allerdings erst nach Neujahr benutzen können. beim ersten Testfischen damit hatte ich wirklich schlechte Bedingungen(Windstärke 6-8). Gefangen habe ich damit allerdings nix. Mit Wattwurm konnte ca. 15 untermaßige Dorsche landen, die alle schonend in ihr Element zurückgesetzt werden konnten dank Cirlehooks! Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich berichten!


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Dezember 2002)

Also Boardies,
das ist mir alles etwas suspekt! Ich denke, wir sind die, die die Natur (...ist das nicht das natürliche???)lieben?
Warum sollte ich Fische mit so etwas fangen wollen, wenn man
sie auf natürliche Köder, oder Natur nachahmende Köder wie
Blinker, fangen kann?
Die Spitzenfrage, die ich mal gelesen habe war: Kann man Forellen auch auf etwas anderes als Forelli und diesem Glitzer-Glibber-Gummi fangen ???
Wo bin ich denn??? Auf Fische, die dermassen &quot;denaturiert&quot;
sind, verzichte ich lieber!
Wenn diese Dinger auch 3x soviel fangen, gäbe es für mich
keinen Grund diese zu benutzen. Alles andere ist reine Fang-
geilheit.
Habe noch nie von einem Jäger gehört, der ein MG benutzt, nur weil er dann vielleicht 5 statt einem Wildschwein aus der Rotte schießen kann!
Wieder mal meine Meinung - muß man nicht teilen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2002)

Sehe das für mich presönlich wie Dolfin:  Angeln soll Spaß machen und nicht nur viele/große Fische bringen. Wer nur Spaß beim Angeln wenn er den Sack richtig voll hat, sollte sich im Leistugssport versuchen.
Und wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse der Tester angucke, ist mein Fazit:
Wieder mal ein hochgelobter Wunderköder ohne gute Ergebnisse!


----------



## belle-hro (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Thomas9904 _
> Sehe das für mich presönlich wie Dolfin:  Angeln soll Spaß machen und nicht nur viele/große Fische bringen. Wer nur Spaß beim Angeln wenn er den Sack richtig voll hat, sollte sich im Leistugssport versuchen.


**malganzfettunterschreib**  :m 


> Und wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse der Tester angucke, ist mein Fazit:
> Wieder mal ein hochgelobter Wunderköder ohne gute Ergebnisse!


Tja, man is immer auf der Suche nach Alternativen, wenn die üblichen Köder nicht zu beschaffen sind. Denke da nur an die letzten Tage mit Frost: Einige Dealer hatten schon Wattwurm-Engpässe


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2002)

Da sach ich nur: Blinker, Wobbler, Twister......


----------



## Angelheini (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Dolfin _
> Habe noch nie von einem Jäger gehört, der ein MG benutzt, nur weil er dann vielleicht 5 statt einem Wildschwein aus der Rotte schießen kann!
> Wieder mal meine Meinung - muß man nicht teilen!



Nein, teile ich auch nicht.
Es ging hier in diesem thread nicht um erwartete Massenfänge, sondern um Alternativen, wenn mal die Köder ausgehen oder keine erhältlich sind.
Das sollten wir mal nicht vergessen.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## belle-hro (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Thomas9904 _
> Da sach ich nur: Blinker, Wobbler, Twister......


Im Grunde haste recht, abä Platte mit nem Blinker  ;+ 

*sichmalmächtigdenkopfkratz*  #d  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2002)

Wäre vielleicht mal nen Versuch wert.
Habe vor Jahren im Fehmarnsund auf den Sandbänken nämlich mit folgender Montage ganz gut gefangen:
Spinntwister (oder Twister mit vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt), den Haken mit Seeringel (besser als Watti, weils besser hält) beködert, auswerfen, absinken lassen, einen Meter einkurbeln, kurz liegen lassen, wieder einen Meter einkurbeln und so weiter bis ans Boot oder bis zum Biß.
Könnte mir das da evtl. mit dem Miracle  - Zeuch vorstellen, weils wahrscheinlich besser als Wurm hält, und zum optischen/Druckwellen dann noch Geruch dazu kommt. 
Und je mehr &quot;Komponenten&quot; man hat, die Köder für Fische attraktiv machen (Optik, Druckwellen, Geräusch, Geruch, Geschmack) dewto fängiger ist ein Köder zum einen, zum anderen macht es dann vielleicht nicht so viel aus, wenn eine der Komponenten (hier miracle Bait) für sich alleine für die Fische nicht so attraktiv ist.
Nur so als Anregung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Angelheini!
Dieses Zeug ist kein Köder. Es ist was künstliches, was man
irgendwelchen Fischen in irgendwelchen Käfigen antut. Ich
akzeptiere (für mich) weder Fische, denen mán beigebracht hat Chemie zu fressen noch Chemieköder, die aus unerfindlichen Gründen von freilebenden Fischen gefressen werden.
Sonst haben wir igendwann auch noch BSE bei den Fischen. Wenn ich keine Köder habe, kann ich nicht angeln. Ende mit
Maus!
Kannst mich nur überzeugen, wenn du mir die Sandbank zeigst,
wo dieses Zeugs wächst.


----------



## Angelheini (18. Dezember 2002)

Alles klar Dolfin,

ich versuche auch gar nicht, Dich davon zu überzeugen, weil man dieses Thema ja auf alle Arten des menschlichen Genusses ausdehnen könnte und dann wären das Grundsatzdiskussionen, die sowieso nie enden würden.
So hat eben jeder seine Meinung, ich akzeptiere auch die der Anderen bin aber manchmal auch ein wenig eigen    :q

Ich teste es auf jeden Fall weiter, die Idee mit der warmen Jahreszeit ist nämlich ziemlich interessant und wenns keine Erfolge zeigt, fliegt es weg und dann hat wieder mal der Handel verdient   

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Dezember 2002)

Ich als &quot;Tester&quot; hatte beim einzigen Test wirklich schlechte Bedingungen. Wind um 6-7 auflandig . Reichlich Kraut und eine Brandung, die nicht ohne war. Kam nicht über die erste Welle mit meinem Krallenblei!!! Werde das Zeug im Januar/Februar testen in Travemünde. Habe es ja in den Geschmackssorten Seeringel und Hering. Dann werde ich sehen , ob das Zeug was taugt. Auf Aal werde ich es auch testen. Ich bin immer offen für Neuheiten auf dem Markt. Manchmal bringt es was! Ansonsten würden wir alle beim Nachtangeln noch mit Petroleumlampen rumlaufen und hätten keine schöne Kopflampe auf!!!


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

beim gestrigen Abangeln in Dazendorf hörten die hektische Bisse der Jungdorsche erst unter Zuhilfenahme von &quot;Miracle-Bait Krabbe&quot; auf, weder pur noch im Mix mit Wattis ließ sich einer überreden/verarschen.
Ein Versuch noch, dann kann vom mir aus mein Bruder das Zeugs am Forellenpuff verbraten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Juli 2003)

so, ich bin gestern mit dem boot vor staberhuk gewesen, da sich in den tiefen von 12-21 metern nicht viel abspielte (4 dorsch in zwei stunden) zog es mich auf die steinige spitze vom huk auf 7 meter tiefe.
ich habe dort in kürzester zeit (ca.1,5std) 22 Dorsche!!!! auf meinen drei ruten mit naturködern gehabt.
da mir die wattis ausgingen habe ich die ruten mit miracle bait (grün, silber, kupfer und rot) bestück.
in der darauf folgenden stunde gab es nicht eine biss mehr !
also gibt es nur die möglichkeiten das entweder schlagartig kein fisch mehr im umkreis gewesen ist oder das zeugs ohne kobination mit anderen naturködern nicht so pralle ist.
ich denke das es mit naturködern seinen dienst tut da ich im sund an einem vormittag bereits von 15 dorschen 9 auf miracle bait mit wattwurm gefangen habe....wo sich die frage stellt ob ich die nicht auch ohne das miracle gefangen hätte...?


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. Juli 2003)

Komisch finde ich das nicht, habe fast die selben erfahrung mit Wattwurm und Spierling gemacht sowie das Zeuchs ohne nen Watti war biss nüscht mehr, dafür fing ich mit Krabbe im Puff ganz gut.

Fazit für mich in Zukunft lass ich die fingers von solchen zeuchs denn für 6,95 euro bekomme ich ca. 38 Lebende Wattis:q :q


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Juli 2003)

ich glaube im neuem askari katalog (herbst/winter) kostet das miracle bait 7,50 € !!
da hole ich mir auch lieber die wattis aus dem laden und bezahle für 50 stk. 9 € aber erhöhe damit meine chancen um 100 % :q


----------



## CyTrobIc (3. Juli 2003)

is doch wurst was drin ist, wenn die Fische beissen


----------

